# TroyBilt 2690 XP snow blower won't begin



## kacvvzsa (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I even have a hand-me-down TroyBilt 2690 XP snow blower with the 208 cc engine which can not begin.
the matter is probably going thanks to previous gas - my sister failed to drain it for over a year despite ME telling her to try and do such a big amount of times .
Anyway, I drained the gas from the tank / carburettor and set in a very bottle of Mechanic in a very Bottle into the carburettor and let it sit for regarding 2 days.
I then stuffed it with recent gas and tried to begin it with no luck. I checked the plug and was obtaining spark, however replaced it anyway permanently live.
The engine can crank (via the starter twine or electrical start), but it'll not flip over.
I even have a sense it's going to simply be that the mechanic in a very bottle did not clean it out (though gas drains from the carb after I take the bowl off, and stops after I press abreast of the float), however I wished to check if anyone had any concepts.
If I even have to shop for a replacement carb i will be able to do this, but it's burried underneath the shroud and appears like i will be able to got to take the whole machine apart to interchange it. If that's the case, is there anyplace to urge repair manuals for these machines?
The snow blower was used perhaps five times and is otherwise different.


----------



## milliesdad (Nov 11, 2013)

kacvvzsa said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I even have a hand-me-down TroyBilt 2690 XP snow blower with the 208 cc engine which can not begin.
> the matter is probably going thanks to previous gas - my sister failed to drain it for over a year despite ME telling her to try and do such a big amount of times .
> ...


 
Get a product caled SeaFoam. pour a very small amount (less than 1 cap full) into the spark pug hole, and replace the plug.

Push the primer button 5 or 6 times, choke on full, and hit the starter button.

It should start, but will blow a lot of white smoke until the SeaFoam burns off. 

Add a few ounces to the gas tank. It will help clean the carb out.


----------

